# New here- hoping for clarity



## KatieKatie85 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I just wanted to say Im happy I found this forum. Im struggling a little in life after my divorce and Im hoping to utilize this to help me find a way to pure happiness in which I believe I deserve!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome!
It sounds like the "Life After Divorce" forum might be a place you find some good tips!
But really all the forums have quite a few gems.

Good Luck!









Life After Divorce


Divorce is complicated, and change is never easy to cope with. Use this section for help and advice on living life after a divorce.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Not quite sure what pure happiness is, but I know there is life after divorce so I hope you will find it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> There are three paths to happiness, choose wisely.


I'll bite. What are the 3?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Not quite sure what pure happiness is, but I know there is life after divorce so I hope you will find it.


Pure happiness is a state of mind that comes from the inside, not the outside or from anyone as far as I'm concerned.
I'm not there yet because of the word 'pure' unless pure can also meaning overwhelming in this context.

So yea, I don't know what it means either.

I can see that might be a whole thread in itself


----------



## Oneillo77 (Sep 13, 2021)

Any good articles on what to expect after its final?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr. Nail said:


> 3 Paths to Happiness


Well, Milton and I see eye-to-eye I guess.

I suspect there’s a 4th path that is some amount of balance between those 3. I’m thinking that’s where I am, with most emphasis on 3. But what do I know. I’ll just don’t worry be happy, or however that song goes.

Pure happiness. Who knew this would be such fun!


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Welcome, and ya you appear to be taking all the right steps, its never easy, but you're headed in the right direction(by reaching out).


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

KatieKatie85 said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to say Im happy I found this forum. Im struggling a little in life after my divorce and Im hoping to utilize this to help me find a way to pure happiness in which I believe I deserve!


Well, the best of luck to you. Feel free to explain about the struggles. 

I have one piece of advice, which I've mentioned before on the forum: drop the word (and the idea) of "_deserve_" from your mind.


----------

